# It's my Birthday!!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:








Hi friends, it's me Dewey, and today I'm 1 year old!!
Guess what?
I got a present, in the mail! 
Guess who it was from?








It was from my Birthday Buddy GUSTAVE!!!
His mom, Aastha sent me some awesome presents! Want to see?















Some really nice squeaky toys, and some yummy coconut Chips, and my mon's favorite...
My Birth Bone!!! It's green , and Mom says it's an emerald for the month of May!










I really ,really , REALLY like my ice cream cone!!










Thanks Aastha and Gustave, you're the BEST!!

I can't believe that Dewey is one already!! He spent most if the day running and playing outside with the gang! I love him so much, and he adds quite a bit of "interest" to the pack! Happy Birthday Dewey mommy loves you!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow great gifts. Happy birthday Dewey!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

:cheer:Happy Birthday Dewey.arty: What great presents Auntie Aastha sent you. Deb, I can't believe he is one already. Seems like you just got him. Time surely does fly.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Happy birthday Dewey! artytime:arty:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dewey, glad you enjoyed your day.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEWEY:cheer:
One year old, already! I can't believe it. Any plans on settling down a little now that you're one?  No, huh? Okay just checking. :HistericalSmiley:
You got some great birthday surprises from your Auntie Aastha and cousin Gustave. Love them all. Have a really great evening. :chili::chili:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday Dewey! Aastha & Gustave sent you some pretty Kool stuff!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*OMG, Dewey, I can't believe you are already a yearling. Happy birthday, little guy.arty:arty:arty:*

Your Aunty Aastha and cousin Gustave sure knew how to pick out great pressies for you. 

We all love you to pieces...you are a bright and shining star on SM. Kisses and love and happy birthday wishes.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday little man. :cheer:


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEWEY!!!!!!!

Paris sends lots of snuggles for you


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR BUDDY DEWEY FROM SNUGGLES AND CHRISSY AND THEIR MOM TOO!! YOU SURE GOT SOME REAL GREAT PRESENTS AND KNOW THAT YOU WILL ENJOY PLAYING WITH THEM!!! Gee, it is hard to belive that little Dewey is already reached his one year milestone.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Dewey, you're ONE already??? How can that be? Happy Birthday you cute little man! You got some pawsome gifts from Auntie Aastha and Gustave. I know you'll enjoy them all!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dewey!
We know you bring your family lots of joy!
Enjoy your special day and your special presents!
:dancing banana:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Dewey!!! Have a fun, fun day. How are you one already? Seems like just yesterday when your mom was waiting for you to come home. 

Debbie, I'm glad Dewey and you like the presents. Give him many kisses from me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*DEWEY We Love You**
*Aunti Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *DEWEY We Love You**
> *Aunti Nickee & Yogi**


That's so cool Nickee, thank you!


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Dewey. Cutie Pie!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dewey!
:celebrate - firewor


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweetie!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dewey, how did I miss this!!! Happy birthday! What wonderful presents you got....your so handsome in all of your pics! Hope you enjoyed your special day. It's so hard to believe your one already!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Happy birthday Dewey, you look so grown up!!
Carri and Thor!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Dewey!!!!!!!!!!*


:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy birthday Dewey!!!! Enjoy your day! Babinka,Peppino and Tiny Tina give paws and kisses!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday, beautiful boy!
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dewey!!!! Tell your mommy to give you lots of kisses from Auntie Audrey and Cousin Jasmine!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

D.........Darling Dewey:Cute Malt:

E.........Easter bunny born in May:HistericalSmiley:

W........What a wonder boy:rochard:

E.........Emerald is his birth stone:supacool:

Y.........(One) Year Old already? :drinkup: Let's Celebrate Your Birthday





*


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:Happy 1st Birthday, Dewey! :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy birthday little man, I can't believe I missed it!

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:artytime::celebrate - firewor


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a great b-day for a great little rascal! Your loot is remarkable too. These SM aunties know how to spoil a guy!
Lisi sends b-day kisses & howls. . . hopes to meet you one day. . . when you are older!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Aww happy 1st birthday Dewey, I hope you're mummy spoiled you rotten


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday little man! We just love you so much!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Great gifts for a super little boy! Happy Birthday Dewey, you cutie pie monster!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dewey. You are such a handsome young man.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Dewey! Wow, one already!!! I remember when we were all waiting on pins and needles for you to arrive...doesn't seem like that long ago! 


LOVE all the presents from Aastha and Gustave!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy late birthday Dewey! Sorry I missed it! You sure are one handsome boy!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Happy birthday Dewmeister, you little fluffy piece if cuteness!! I'm sending you lots of kisses and Steve is sending a high five!! Xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey is already trying to destroy his new favorite toy!! I'll sew it really tight, hopefully he won!t do anymore damage. The little rat fink!!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy 1st Birthday Dewey! I love seeing your pics! You are so cute!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oakley Jackson said:


> Happy 1st Birthday Dewey! I love seeing your pics! You are so cute!


And so are you Oakley!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dewey!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Dewey :cheer: :cheer: 
You have grown into a really handsome boy :heart: 
I love his haircut, it looks quite like Tylers in the body? longer over the top, then short cut off? Not sure how I could do that myself... 
Great pressies and pictures


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow little Dew, I had no idea you were a year old already!


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Dewey. Hope you have a super day. Hugs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Dewey!!! Love your gifts!


----------

